# Bumper Bully & license plate bumper



## mrkazoo (Jul 20, 2021)

I live in NYC so I'm looking into bumper protection. On my current car, I've been using the Bumper Bully. Anyone have thoughts on whether that would work on the MY?

My current car doesn't have a fancy auto lift gate so its the manual-old-school-slam-it-down-shut mechanism. Would the lift gate shut properly on the MY with the bumper bully straps hanging out of it?

I'm also thinking of getting one of those foamy license plate holders for the front bumper as well. Anyone use these themselves have thoughts?

Is there a better alternative to using these bumper protections? I've read some stuff about PPF but not sure that does anything against bumper to bumper parking action. Also, not sure where to even look for a reputable shop in NYC.

Btw, I totally expect to get dinged when parking on NYC streets but hoping this may reduce the damage a little.

Thanks.


----------



## mrkazoo (Jul 20, 2021)

No one uses any bumper protection when parking?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mrkazoo said:


> No one uses any bumper protection when parking?


No, but I don't live in NYC.

Maybe you'll catch the right audience if you make a post in a regional subforum and include NYC in the title?


----------

